# Renewing IMSS - 2022



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

For the last 10 years or so my wife and I have had the "family plan" at IMSS. My wife was the 'titular' and I was listed as part of the family group. Every year my wife and I visited the IMSS office with the 'current' policy as well as a "CARTA - Renovacion Seguro para La Familia'. They gave us a bill which we marched off to the bank to pay and then return to IMSS for the new contract.

Well my wife passed late last year and the time has come for me to renew my IMSS coverage. I would be surprised if any one here quite has a similar experience BUT I know at least some of you are 'single' participants in IMSS. So - what is your renewal process like ? Does your policy still read "Seguro de Salud para la Familia" ? Are you required to write a brief letter asking for an extension ? Anyone want to venture a guess as to what I can expect when I visit IMSS tomorrow morning ?


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Spent three hours this morning at IMSS and I am now officially a family of one. The woman at the widow was super helpful (and patient). I needed two copies of my CURP, CFE bill and ine and last year's policy. She took pity on me and wrote a new 'CARTA' explaining the situation. The bill for the 60-70 age band this year is 15,300 pesos.

I conducted the entire transaction in my deplorable Spanish - and when we wrapped things up she said something to me that clearly indicated that she spoke very good English


----------

